# Can I daily drive a Crown Vic on hydraulics



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

Hello everyone this is my first post. 

Can I drive my 2001 Crown Vic daily after I get hydraulics put on it. I'm just going to go FBSS, 2 pumps and 6 batteries. I was wondering if my tires will wear out really fast from not riding level or any other things I should worry about before I get the hydraulics done.

Any suggestions or comments will be greatly appreciated.

Here is a pic of the Vic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

homie ur gonna get ur balls busted for this one lol. ill leave it up to the others. since everyone who owns a lowrider drives it unless its a show car trailor queen. then you have those who drive their rides daily and yearly... you are no different.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

club member's car i did last year


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

No I wouldn't. Hydraulics suck on a daily. Too much work involved. Give up now before you get sucked into a deep money pit, that tends to get Hoes but makes them jealous because your up all night with the vec..


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 18 2008, 12:28 AM~10678849
> *homie ur gonna get ur balls busted for this one lol.  ill leave it up to the others.  since everyone who owns a lowrider drives it unless its a show car trailor queen.  then you have those who drive their rides daily and yearly... you are no different.
> *


Didn't think I was different I was just wondering if there were things I should be aware of ahead of time.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 18 2008, 01:01 AM~10678975
> *club member's car i did last year
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What set-up is he running


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 01:11 AM~10679011
> *No I wouldn't. Hydraulics suck on a daily. Too much work involved. Give up now before you get sucked into a deep money pit, that tends to get Hoes but makes them jealous because your up all night with the vec..
> *


Is it really that bad


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

it shouldn't I had a car as a dd with juice no problems


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All-Or-Nothing_@May 18 2008, 10:35 AM~10680527
> *Is it really that bad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ya my gal takes a good beating every day. But she got me thru for the past 5yrs. School PTA meetings , soccer games , band concerts. Then on weekends I get to take her out to shows and cook outs. after a good fucking in the garage all night.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All-Or-Nothing_@May 17 2008, 11:21 PM~10679040
> *Very nice. What set-up is he running
> *



2 Black Magic comp pumps 6 batts 4 ton coils in the front with 8 inch cils and 3 tons in the back with 14's and when his 4 link kit comes in the rear end gets a redo  oh and a slip yoke


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All-Or-Nothing_@May 18 2008, 12:35 PM~10680527
> *Is it really that bad
> *


no,he's just a laim.id "get accumulators" on the dumps and a street charger to keep the batts charged ect. to keep some maintance down,he just did'nt really like them to just plain out tell you no dont get them.he had draulics on a flop ass truck with a couple batterys that probley kept dieing ect. from the weight that pisssed him off..


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

oh the upper control arms were extended 1 inch but was way to much next set will be extended 3/4


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

Well I'm gonna drop the car off next week so I'll let everyone know how it goes


----------



## Ranger_layin_doors (May 18, 2008)

i drive my ranger daily, its got CCE comp pumps and 4 batts, 2 banks, a year and a half, no problem


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i did it for a while it aint to bad i enjoyed it


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 18 2008, 11:33 AM~10680816
> *no,he's just a laim.id "get accumulators" on the dumps and a street charger to keep the batts charged ect. to keep some maintance down,he just did'nt really like them to just plain out tell you no dont get them.he had draulics on a flop ass truck with a couple batterys that probley kept dieing ect. from the weight that pisssed him off..
> *


You a dunk ryder.. :dunno: WTF are you saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My set up is 4 gel batts , 2 chrome Black magic comps , chrome shafts , and I had chrome accumes but took them off.. :biggrin:


----------



## guerilla05 (Sep 17, 2007)

ive been driving lifted rides daily for the past 5 years, ran in too a few problems but as long as you carry a few extra parts (solenoids, oil, etc) and a small bag of tools youll be good. just make sure your ready that if something happens your prepared and always carry a fire extinguisher!!!!! if your worried about the ride, put some accumulators and youll be riding pretty smooth. also make sure you run enough coil so that if your pumps decide they dont want to work you can still drive home, so make sure your car dont lay frame or youll get into some trouble. lastly, learn as much as possible about your set up, the wireing and how everything works so when something does break(and it will) you dont got to call some one and ask them how to fix it or wait on the side of the road for them to show up. :biggrin:  and keep the batteries charged!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey homie where in the GA you stay ??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

<-----Daily driven. Only thing to worry about is now you have another system in the car that's going to require maintanance like battery charging, replacing seals, tires wear a little faster, etc...... I keep a full sized spare, fire extinguisher, jack, jumper cables, 5 ft. piece of 16 gauge wire, and a few wrenches in the car just in case. Learn what everything does, then if by chance something does happen, you'll have an idea how to get the car home. Also, for a daily car i'd set it up where it's still driveable even with it all laid out so if a hose breaks, motor burns out, seal blows, etc, you'll still be able to drive it to where you can fix it.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10682116
> *hey homie where in the GA you stay ??
> *


I live in Columbus, Ga. There are some guys in Atl that are gonna do my hydraulics. Their car club is Living It Up CC.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All-Or-Nothing_@May 18 2008, 06:44 PM~10682562
> *I live in Columbus, Ga. There are some guys in Atl that are gonna do my hydraulics. Their car club is Living It Up CC.
> *


Bring it to the Atl. cook out.. :biggrin: Lots of fun Fri - Sun....


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

well take this info to heart 
if you planning on driving daily get accumulators on all cylinders...a juiced ride with accumies is like riding in a stock car until you hit that switch!!!! i drive my linclon everywhere unless its all hell out rainin then i got my beater benz to drive but it nothing like ridin with a/c and hittin switch with a stock ride too! :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 06:35 PM~10681997
> *You a dunk ryder.. :dunno:  WTF are you saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My set up is 4 gel batts *


Dunk ryder? .... i've have honestly owned a couple of "BUSTED ASS" lowrider cars to atleast give the man my honest opinion and YES,i do have a 95 roadmaster in the shop for a LIFT,so the "23s" will fit and "NO" its not a "DONK" :biggrin: and "YES" i also have a 90d 82 coupe deville de'elegance im building and "i have pics" before someone says pics or it did'nt happen


----------



## Ranger_layin_doors (May 18, 2008)

i got invited to livin it up, i live in Gwinette


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 19 2008, 08:36 AM~10685957
> *well take this info to heart
> if you planning on driving daily get accumulators on all cylinders...a juiced ride with accumies is like riding in a stock car until you hit that switch!!!! i drive my linclon everywhere unless its all hell out rainin then i got my beater benz to drive but it nothing like ridin with a/c and hittin switch with a stock ride too! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I bet you wipe your ass with aloe baby wipes to. O sensitive vagina ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ranger_layin_doors_@May 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10690077
> *i got invited to livin it up, i live in Gwinette
> *


Yeah they are real cool guys. I met some of them at a car show in Roswell Ga. They had a Cutlass with the craziest three wheel I have ever seen.

Here is a few pics of that Cutlass at the Show.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Dog leg!!!!!!! Newbie.. See you in ATL.... :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All-Or-Nothing_@May 19 2008, 06:59 PM~10690826
> *Yeah they are real cool guys. I met some of them at a car show in Roswell Ga. They had a Cutlass with the craziest three wheel I have ever seen.
> 
> Here is a few pics of that Cutlass at the Show.
> ...


thats a monte carlo not cutlass


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10691481
> *thats a monte carlo not cutlass
> *


Yeah I realized that after I posted.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

haaaaaaaaa


----------



## 01lsonjuice (May 21, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 09:44 PM~10690618
> *:uh:  I bet you wipe your ass with aloe baby wipes to. O sensitive vagina ... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dude its called comfort and driving a normal car with switches ..... you are on this vagina shit you must not have seen one in a while .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and damn wife cut you off like that huh!!! :biggrin:


----------

